# Veritas Low Angle Block Plane -- Using optional tote to make it a smoother



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm seriously considering buying the Veritas Low Angle Block Plane. I'm intrigued by the idea that you can add an optional tote and knob and use the plane as a small smoother: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41715&cat=1,41182,48942 It seems like a great idea, especially if you're like me and don't have a smoother. Please let me know if you have used this plane with the tote. I'd love to hear some experiences of how well it works. 
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## TexAus (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't have the tote or knob but I do have this plane and have used it as a small smoother. It is fantastic without the knob and tote so I would think it would only get better with them. It really is an outstanding plane that I use far more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I have this set up. It's a slick way to get a dual purpose plane, block and #3 smoother.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I also have this setup. For the money, I think it's a good way to add some extra versatility to an already excellent tool.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Lee Valley planes are designed to reach the fuull performance at any task, they do not sacrifice performance for tradition and glamour , as it is the case of LN tools. I have used the Low angle Block Plane without the tote, but I would buy it whithout hesitation.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've done this, and it works OK.

It's smaller than a #3, though… My vintage Stanley #3 is about 1 1/2" longer, and has a 1 3/4" iron, so it's slightly bigger. It's harder to set the iron on the block plane, as you can't adjust as you plane.

The problem for me, is that my most used plane is… surprise! The low angle block plane! After a few tests, I never bothered to put the extra parts back on the block, since it was so often used as a block.

If you're limited to a small number of planes, do it. If not, you may not use it much once the novelty wears off, unless you're solving a specific problem.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

'LN… sacrifices performance for tradition and glamour…'

I have to re-read that and let it sink in. Powerful statement, Luna.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I kind of like tradition. We'll have to agree to disagree on the sacrifices performance for tradition and glamour part


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The tradition and glamour part seems to be at odds with itself… Veritas is usually the company of glamour and cool, isn't it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I like veritas, so its not a shot, but they remind me a little of star trek. Not being a trekkie at all, its not that appealing to me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm shocked you're not a Trekkie, Don, but at least you spelled Trekkie right. At least, I think you did. 

Done hijacking the thread. I do think the added tote for said block is a cool idea, and if you're lacking a smoother at all, it's probably gonna be a good thing. It will make you go out and buy a smoother sooner or later, though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Your right Smit, I'm sure the block is an outstanding block, The skewed veritas I bought are great. For $30, it just looks cool. But Its still a block. It may kind of work for a smoother, but I'd hate to smooth a table top with it.

and for another $30-$40 you can have a real vintage smoother.

The nice thing about tools, its not an either or, its just buy both!!


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

*Lee Valley planes are designed to reach the fuull performance at any task, they do not sacrifice performance for tradition and glamour , as it is the case of LN tools.*

Well, it's an opinion. 

I like my Veritas tools as much as the next guy, but I wouldn't kick any LN tools out of bed. Wait, that doesn't sound right…


----------

